# Locked out of "My Safe"



## azdbroker (Dec 14, 2008)

I am in need of assistance. I am locked out of My Safe.

The only thing I can determine caused this was when my in-office tech guru modified my username and password (which is an admin type).. I tried to logon and the Protector Suite indicated "user not setup"... Then I tried the backup password... and access failed again.

I have used system restore to restore back to the date previous to the situtation. No success.
I changed the user name and password back to the original that was used to access My Safe previously. No success.
The original unlock Backup Password is not being recognized either!

I know my info is there... probably encrypted but I need to access it asap.

I would really appreciate if anyone knows what the process is to retreive thsi data. If you know how I can do this... even if it requires calling MS that's ok. just need to know the process or if it can be done.

Toshiba R25-3503 Satellite Tablet PC
OS: Windows XP Pro
MS Office Small Business

Thanks - Todd


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're out of luck if your fingerprint and backup password are not recognized. There is no way I know of to get into it. Yes, the data is encrypted.

I'm guessing this is something like a Toshiba laptop with the fingerprint reader?


----------



## azdbroker (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. Yes it is a Toshiba w/Fingerprint reader.

Is this something I need to call Microsoft or Toshiba? There must be a broken link between the Protector Suite and the User account. Even after changing the username back and entering the old password, then rebooting. When launched the protector suite shows the incorrect user but accepts the new password... Wierd.

Thank you -


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is a similar situation to using EFS for XP-Pro, if you change the user account, you lose the data. I truthfully don't see how you're going to get it back. I have one of those Toshiba notebooks, I found that capability a bit klutzy, so I don't use it.


----------

